# Algae – the future of construction?



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

A brief blurb: Algae - the future of construction?

A little bit more, and more sketch views, of the Algo House:
http://trends.archiexpo.com/project-211962.html

The architectural firm is: https://www.xtuarchitects.com/


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Interesting but I don't know about the aesthetics of using algae. They can die if the environment isn't right and it'll look ugly.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Lets be real.

Will this ever commercially become a thing.

Unfortunately most likely not. Cool art idea though.


i think other countries are more likely to do this than the U.S.


----------

